

SF Startup Makes Data Science a Sport - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2012/04/14/business/ap-us-science-as-sport.html?hp

======
mark_integerdsv
Site requires log in (accessing from South Africa.)

Super keen to read this story...

